#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Pipe Welding Procedures

## Abdel fatah

*Pipe Welding Procedures*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 A standard reference for decades, this new edition of Pipe Welding Procedures continues to reinforce the welder's understanding of procedures. Drawing on his extensive practical and teaching experience in the field, the author describes in detail the manipulating procedures used to weld pipe joints. You will find useful information on heat input and distribution, essentials of shielded metal-arc technology, distortion, pipe welding defects, welding safety, essentials of welding metallurgy, and qualification of the welding procedure and the welder. 

  Table of Contents:

Essentials of Shielded Metal-Arc Welding Technology
Heat Input and Distribution
Preparation of the Pipe Joint
Uphill Welding the Root Bead on Heavy-Wall Pipe
Welding the Root Bead by the Gas Tungsten Arc Welding Process
The Intermediate and Cover Passes
Welding Thin Wall Pipe
Horizontal Pipe Welding (2G) 
Welding Complicated Pipe Joints
Introduction to Welding Metallurgy
Distortion in Pipe Welding
Pipe Welding Defects
Fitting-up Pipe
Qualification of the Welding Procedure and the Welder
General Welding Safety

  Look for new or expanded coverage of:



Root Bead--Pulse Current--Gas Tungsten Arc Welding
Shielded Metal Arc WeldingElectrode
Welding Steel for Low Temperature (Cryogenic) Service
Down Hill WeldingHeavywall and Large Diameter
Welding Metallurgy
Weld Repair
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipe Welding Procedures

----------


## alwaw911

Thanks for the"welding" stuff...essential part of the Fabrication process.

----------


## nnelson

thank so much.

----------


## mediaramesh

Thanks 4 sharing ............

----------


## danielo

thank u brother

----------


## malik_00

Hi to all. i join this wonderful forum today. i find it very useful. i will also try to contribute my share in this.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Abdel fatah  
Pipe Welding Procedures 

thank u brother

----------


## chz

thanks for sharing ..best for you

----------


## guhan.s.s

thanks a lot sir

----------


## VanniDiCarlo

Hi Guys
can you please share ******** for Welding Pro-Write, TWI Weldspec 4, TWI NDTspec 4 for Welding NDT, WPS, PQR.

Thank you soo much

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## sandeep

link is not valid...please reupload it again.. thanks

----------


## ALBERT-ONE-81

I FOUND IT IN:


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipe Welding Procedures

----------


## Rhenrique

Thanks Albert, downloading it!

----------


## RoadRigo

link error , please upload on other server like Ifile.it ro mihd.net

----------


## mediaramesh

Hi ALBERT-ONE-81,
thanks & downloading it now..........

----------


## jptoo

Hi ,
I tried the link but it says the file cannot be found? Please help

----------


## kiemtruc10981

thanks so much!

----------


## inconel

Thank you very much

----------


## jackz ul

file not found can u please upload it again

----------


## Nabilia

Post #13 just worked for me jackz ul

Try this link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jackz ul

ok muchos gracias

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Abdel F

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Abdel feteh,

can you please provide me the link for *"Pipe Welding Procedures"*

----------


## Mrgod

thank very much

See More: Pipe Welding Procedures

----------


## aspq

Gracias hermanitos

----------


## vittalreddy

i have not getting download link,coming like "This file was not found on our server".Could u please send link to my gmail "vittalreddy.sgk@gmail.com".

----------


## FATHI

Could you please up load this book again .
Thanks a lot

----------


## sumon emam

I'm interested too.....

----------


## Yogesh173

Link is dead.Please upload again
Thanks

----------


## kornengineer

thanks

----------


## philby

Can someone please reupload these?

----------


## zapata

> Can someone please reupload these?



Dear Sir 

I download the file of the post #13 and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or copy and paste     depositfiles.org/en/files/m799wb10y

----------


## zapata

> Can someone please reupload these?



Dear Sir 

I download the file of the post #13 and the link is  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or copy and paste     depositfiles.org/en/files/m799wb10y

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## Manisch

Thanks all, making efforts towards bringing this book in the forum.

Can someone share the same on mediafire, as all links are dead and depositfiles is banned at my location!!

Best regards

----------


## magdy_eng

here is more clear copy in 4-shared link


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Pipe Welding Procedures

----------

